# Interesting dog survey :)



## lugp92 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I am new to this fantastic forum and was wondering if you could fill in this quick survey for my university project 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Z36RQ9F

Many thanks


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I've looked at your survey and can't quite see what it could have to do with a university project. It looks like it was sponsored by Hunter (and I do have a pair of their wellies, BTW.)


----------

